# Knife spine



## asiandave (Jun 9, 2022)

So I have a question. What do blacksmiths do when you can pick between a thick medium or a thin spine?


----------



## refcast (Jun 9, 2022)

They forge or grind thinner on the spine, hahaha

.. . Sometimes they make the shinogi thicker to compensate for it though
It depends if you ask for distal taper too, or if they do full face grinds or only wide bevel


----------



## Delat (Jun 12, 2022)

It varies by maker and that's why there's such variety out there to try.

You might get better traction for your question if there's certain aspects in a knife you're looking for, then you ask which makers meet your requirements.


----------



## jacmfg (Jun 12, 2022)

Ideally it should have a full distal taper, as a fillet knife has a even flex from tip to handle.


----------

